# [SOLVED] HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

I need help in choising between(the price doesn't matter) for playing on my new computer and my LED monitor:

HD 7950 VAPOR-X OC BOOST 3GB :
SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 OC with Boost

OR:
HD 7870 OC 2GB
SAPPHIRE HD 7870 GHz Edition OC 2GB GDDR5

You should watch this compratison by HWCOMPARE :
http://www.hwcompare.com/12190/radeon-hd-7870-vs-radeon-hd-7950-3gb/

the Pixel rate of 7870 highter but in 7950 the memory & textal rate is highter..

so what shoud I choice  ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

The 7950 is the higher tiered GPU but 2GB is plenty. 
What are the rest of the PC specs the GPU will be used with?
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-PSU.


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

but HD 7870 is better in resolution and anti-asliasing at 10% according HW compare btw HD 7950 is 3GB.. so I really don't know what to choice :ermm:

My rest PC specs :
PSU:
Thermaltake 630W;

Mobo :
Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 AM3+, 990X, DDR3 1866, 3xPCI-E, CrossFireX, SLI, HDAudio, GBL

RAM :
G.Skill 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz Ares Dual Channel CL9-9-9

CPU:
AMD FX Eight-Core FX-8350 Socket AM3+ 4.0GHz


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

Best way to decide: Read several reviews. See which card plays your favourite games best.

HWCompare and its various iterations are AI generated based on spec alone and uses no empirical data.

AnandTech Bench gives you a summary of their findings from their own reviews.


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

Thank you, I will try it !
BTW what do you thing about my other specs ? the psu,mobo,cpu,ram.. [above] ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

Your PSU is poor quality. I would replace it with a good quality 620W unit "before" installing either of the GPU's you listed. SeaSonic & XFX are top quality.


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

Thank you.
Unfortunatly the good PSU costs more, so I think I will buy hd 7870 OC, with a good PSU than 7950 with a bad PSU..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

Both of those PSU's have the same power requirements. 
Good quality PSU's cost more because they use better components. That helps insure good performance of your components and a longer life.
The PSU should be the first consideration. Using a low quality PSU is the best way to damage a GPU.
Your money-your choice.


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

Thank You Tyree.
I changed my mind. I buy a good PSU and reduce my budget to the video card.
Thank you for your help !!


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

I think I'll buy :
Corsair TX550M 550W Modular Active PFC 14cm Fan..

Is it good ? the price is 110$ ..


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

OR :
Antec High Current Gamer 620W Modular Active PFC 13.5cm PSU HCG-620M

But I think 550W is enough ..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*



NirPro said:


> I think I'll buy :
> Corsair TX550M 550W Modular Active PFC 14cm Fan..
> 
> Is it good ? the price is 110$ ..





NirPro said:


> OR :
> Antec High Current Gamer 620W Modular Active PFC 13.5cm PSU HCG-620M
> 
> But I think 550W is enough ..


We clearly state that we only recommend XFX or Seasonic PSUs only. Due to the quality and performance.

The Corsair model is made by CWT which is a low quality company.

The Antec however is made by Seasonic and will work with the GPU.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

There's not much noticeable difference between the two cards for single-monitor gaming. HWCompare is virtually useless because each game handles your hardware differently. Anything over 2gb of memory on 1920x1080/1200 resolutions is overkill and will not affect performance. The 3gb+ amounts are for Eyefinity and to prevent memory bottlenecking with Crossfire, neither of which applies.

Naturally, I recommend the 7870. Get ahold of an XT or "Tahiti" 7870 if you can find one - they're only a little more than a normal 7870 but nearly identical to the 7950 in performance, but with only 2gb of memory. Probably the best buy in video cards at this price range. Look for 7870s that say they have 1,536 stream processors instead of 1,280.


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

Thank You MasterChief I will buy the Sea-Sonic one.
@Toothman, Okey No problems, I will choice the HD 7870;
I saw in my store:
HD 7870 GHZ EDITION OC and HD 7870 XT BOOST,
so according what I understood I'm taking the HD 7870 XT BOOST with 1536 sp's, yes ?
Thank you very much guys !!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*



NirPro said:


> HD 7870 GHZ EDITION OC and HD 7870 XT BOOST,
> so according what I understood I'm taking the HD 7870 XT BOOST with 1536 sp's, yes ?
> Thank you very much guys !!


As long as the price difference isn't too great. In the US, it's only about $30-50 at most, costing the same as the beefed up non-Tahiti 7870s.


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: HD 7870(2GB) OR HD 7950 (3GB)*

ah, here the price difference is 5$ .. between the both 7870 ghz oc and the xt boost..
So I take the HD 7870 XT BOOST..

thank you !


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad we could answer your questions.


----------

